# From the lowest of lows..........



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Great job on the birds Ack and Mother Ack!
Did he come to the call or did your Mom use her Ninja skills to sneak up on him?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Did she put a whoopin on you again this year? Both her and Pops destroyed EVERYONE last season!

Congrats to her!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> Great job on the birds Ack and Mother Ack!
> Did he come to the call or did your Mom use her Ninja skills to sneak up on him?


Believe it or not the ninja skills. When I originally called them in she couldn't see the beards so she held off. They moved off and we were able to get in front of them, then she made her move....a 40 yard belly crawl out into the field! :tdo12:



Firefighter said:


> Did she put a whoopin on you again this year? Both her and Pops destroyed EVERYONE last season!
> 
> Congrats to her!


Oh no.....this year is mine! He was a nice 2 year old......10 1/4" beard and 3/4" spurs.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Nice bird Brian, way to keep at it!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Congrats Ack! Great story and awesome ending. Nice Gobbler too!


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

gotta love it ack....long miserable season, and BOOOOM! rewarded. good job for you and mom!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats on a great bird for yourself, and on the family kills as well! Great vid too! (Just now catching up on all my watching! :lol


----------

